# Kelp vs. Spirulina vs. Chlorella vs. ??????



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I think I have a problem. I have an overwhelming desire to over supplement my animals. 

At the moment, Dobby gets Emu Oil, Coconut Oil, and Braggs ACV 5-6 days a week (except weeks like this one, when he's being a snot about eating a new protein (duck) and misses three or more days of food. The Emu Oil is because I don't get a whole lot of grass-fed meat (Omega 3, 6, & 9), the Coconut Oil seems to have all kinds of amazing properties, my favorite obvious ones so far being his shiny coat and sustained energy (which could also just be the raw diet), and the ACV is to try to get rid of his goopy tear stains/eye boogers, but it doesn't really seem to be helping.

The earlier post about kelp makes it sound pretty fantastic. I really like the part about it stimulating appetite, as Dobby is very much a self-regulator, which sometimes makes it hard to get him to eat what and when he's supposed to eat.

So, I started looking into kelp, and came across spirulina and chlorella also. I know they are all different, but they all seem to come from sea plants. And, they all say how amazing and wonderful they are.

What, if any, of these should my dog be on????? One, two, all, something different? Help! 

I think if I had more money, my poor dog would be eating more supplements than food. Maybe being poor is a blessing in disguise. LOL


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

creek817 said:


> I think I have a problem. I have an overwhelming desire to over supplement my animals.
> 
> At the moment, Dobby gets Emu Oil, Coconut Oil, and Braggs ACV 5-6 days a week (except weeks like this one, when he's being a snot about eating a new protein (duck) and misses three or more days of food. The Emu Oil is because I don't get a whole lot of grass-fed meat (Omega 3, 6, & 9), the Coconut Oil seems to have all kinds of amazing properties, my favorite obvious ones so far being his shiny coat and sustained energy (which could also just be the raw diet), and the ACV is to try to get rid of his goopy tear stains/eye boogers, but it doesn't really seem to be helping.
> 
> ...


I really don't like supplementing if i can help it. The whole idea of raw itself is feeding exactly what your dogs need in their diet - therefore meaning you don't need to add to it. 

I use coconut oil directly on their paws in the winter if they go somewhere where road salt is used. I give it to them as a treat once and awhile but I don't bother supplementing with it.
I personally think kelp is rather useless. I've heard sides praising it and sides saying its all an old wives tale. Dogs wouldn't eat kelp normally so I don't supplement with it. 
Free range eggs are a good source of omega 3's - i wouldn't worry much about 6's and 9's. 6's are found in chicken and omega 9s in animal fat. So omega 3 is really your only worry - as the animal has to have access to grass for it to be prevalent. The more time an animal spends in a feedlot the less omega 3 it has in its meat.

I would see if you can find a chicken farm with free range chickens or maybe you can get cheap lamb? Sheep are usually grass fed. Fish is also a good source. If you can't get any of those then I would try an omega 3 supplement. 

My dogs coats gleam in the sun without supplements - so kelp doesn't help in that regard unless your dog is on purina.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that as long as you have a reason to feed each supplement it's ok. If you want or need those vitamins or minerals I would try to feed them through whole things. 

Duke is going to get K-9 Liquid Glucosamine. It's made from beef, mussels, and then has their special blend of MSM. He's getting that for joint support because I'm going to start pulling or do agility with him and that's extra unnatural stress on his joints. The main thing I think of is that of its unnatural added stress you could supplement, as is this case. Kelp because of the iodine because Boxers sometimes have lower thyroid levels, the "Boxer normal". And salmon oil for skin and coat, but probably even more important is for heart health. It seems like some people forget about that property of fish oils and just look at skin and coat help. 

I think I'm just saying as long as you want something out of that supplement and you don't think your dog is getting it or enough of it, then supplement.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

KittyKat said:


> I really don't like supplementing if i can help it. The whole idea of raw itself is feeding exactly what your dogs need in their diet - therefore meaning you don't need to add to it.
> 
> I use coconut oil directly on their paws in the winter if they go somewhere where road salt is used. I give it to them as a treat once and awhile but I don't bother supplementing with it.
> I personally think kelp is rather useless. I've heard sides praising it and sides saying its all an old wives tale. Dogs wouldn't eat kelp normally so I don't supplement with it.


Actually dogs do naturally eat seaweeds such as kelp. Its much like a dog who grazes on grass out in the yard. Ask any dog owner who walks along the shore and they will tell you that its very common for their dogs to be found munching on a pile of kelp, lol.

Like I mentioned in another thread, I feed it for several reasons but I do not include it as a major part of my dogs diet. I really like it for its Iron and Iodine content, as mentioned Boxers are prone to hypothyroidism and are also known to be anemic so I include it 3 days a week


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Actually dogs do naturally eat seaweeds such as kelp. Its much like a dog who grazes on grass out in the yard. Ask any dog owner who walks along the shore and they will tell you that its very common for their dogs to be found munching on a pile of kelp, lol.
> 
> Like I mentioned in another thread, I feed it for several reasons but I do not include it as a major part of my dogs diet. I really like it for its Iron and Iodine content, as mentioned Boxers are prone to hypothyroidism and are also known to be anemic so I include it 3 days a week


What i was suggesting is if you take a sample of the diet of wolves, on average - you wouldn't find kelp in it. Dogs will eat a ton of things but in the wild the chances of them coming across something like kelp would be dramatically lower. Unless their territory was along the coastline they wouldn't have it in their diet. Sorry if i was being confusing, I was trying to speak on the 'average' diet of a dog/wolf in terms of what is normal. I realize some animals will live in different locations and the like and thus have access to different foods. I don't try and get too hardcore on things - but if i can avoid using pills or things of that nature I will.

I suspect if a dog did take a liking to kelp it would be due to the salty taste of it (I'm assuming it tastes similar to seaweed) as my dogs have never gone for algae - they drag it around the yard along with any weeds I pull - but that's the extent of it. I assume algae tastes weird.

If your dog - or dogs breed has special needs then yes you need to take that into account as some dogs have special genetic issues that need to be taken into account. I feel as though these are the exception to the rule however. I wouldn't supplement for the sake of supplementing. I for instance take iron pills, but that is because I am low on iron. If i didn't have an issue with iron I wouldn't take it. I don't take omega 3's because I eat fish and have access to grass fed meat. If I didn't then I'd have to consider taking it to maintain my balance with 6's as that is found in many other things.

I'm lucky in that I am able to get chickens and beef that are free range, grass fed, free of hormones. I show up to the farms themselves to get the meat. Requires more travel, but the meat is so much better - taste and quality wise.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

KittyKat said:


> I really don't like supplementing if i can help it. The whole idea of raw itself is feeding exactly what your dogs need in their diet - therefore meaning you don't need to add to it.
> 
> I use coconut oil directly on their paws in the winter if they go somewhere where road salt is used. I give it to them as a treat once and awhile but I don't bother supplementing with it.
> I personally think kelp is rather useless. I've heard sides praising it and sides saying its all an old wives tale. Dogs wouldn't eat kelp normally so I don't supplement with it.
> ...


I think this thread will tell you that dogs do eat kelp on their own..............LOL
I think my dog needs veggies in his diet...


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I think this thread will tell you that dogs do eat kelp on their own..............LOL
> I think my dog needs veggies in his diet...


If you read my other reply I was speaking about what dogs/wolves would normally eat in their diet.

Dogs will also eat tons of stuff they don't really need in their diet and even things they should not be eating. So the fact that a dog consumes something does not mean they need it in their diet. If it was needed all wolves would live along the coastline.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to be the same way as you, when I fed kibble. They all got fish oil, vitamin E, coconut oil & ACV.

Then I switched to raw and everyone here said to stop all supplements in the beginning to avoid stomach issues. So I did. 

Now all they get is the fish oil & E. I honestly haven't noticed much of a difference, so why would I spend the money on the coconut oil & ACV? The only problem I'm having currently is that everyone's skin seems a bit "dry".. trying to figure that one out now.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

KittyKat said:


> If you read my other reply I was speaking about what dogs/wolves would normally eat in their diet.
> 
> Dogs will also eat tons of stuff they don't really need in their diet and even things they should not be eating. So the fact that a dog consumes something does not mean they need it in their diet. If it was needed all wolves would live along the coastline.


Boy, a little snarky weren't we? Did you not notice the LOL, guess not


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

creek817 said:


> I think I have a problem. I have an overwhelming desire to over supplement my animals.
> 
> At the moment, Dobby gets Emu Oil, Coconut Oil, and Braggs ACV 5-6 days a week (except weeks like this one, when he's being a snot about eating a new protein (duck) and misses three or more days of food. The Emu Oil is because I don't get a whole lot of grass-fed meat (Omega 3, 6, & 9), the Coconut Oil seems to have all kinds of amazing properties, my favorite obvious ones so far being his shiny coat and sustained energy (which could also just be the raw diet), and the ACV is to try to get rid of his goopy tear stains/eye boogers, but it doesn't really seem to be helping.
> 
> ...


for the longest time, i was giving supplements of all kinds. i just knew my meat wasn't all that all the time and certainly my experiment with veggies didn't produce anything i could see...

although i do admit that the seed mix was awesome in its results and every once in a while, they do get some....

i think, though, kittykat has a good point....and wasn't being snarky at all....

i'm thinking they might not need all that i was giving. 

the kelp made them itch. i have tried it twice now. two different manufacturers. so no more kelp.

bubba got warts, so i was making mini meatballs with acv, grape seed extract, spirulina, chlorella, colloidal silver, vitamin C, vitamin E and lysine and anything else i could stuff into the meatballs.

three months later and a lot of dollars short, he still has warts. and i stopped everything.

i did figure out that he doesn't do well with chicken. maybe if i could find him chickens that are free range, soy free and corn free, maybe. but i'm not sure that's the problem, since some of the lamb i got was farm raised and vegetarian non gmo grain fed...and he has no problem with that.

his ears don't react well to chicken, i'm learning.

a lack of animal dietary fat seems to make them go bald. so they get fat cubes when i'm serving a lean meat.

i've stopped the emu oil because i can give them omega 3s without spending that much money. it was getting very expensive in this house.

my kids get connectin for joint support and that seems to help.
they get carlson's fish oil and they get sardines and herring and anchovies when i can get them.
they get a probiotic -- the same one i take.
and they will get bovine colostrum when it comes in so i can try to support their immune system . i will also take it. 
and they eat tripe when i have it.....i do believe that tripe has nutrients in it that support the immune system and the gut. and to me, those are the two systems which rule everything else.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I also gave supplements galore, but I stopped when I started feeding raw, I go to great extent to feed some cold water fish at least three times a week. My dogs have allergies and are doing great on raw, with probiotics, I give those because my female also has a air issue, she bloats up and when I look at her poo sometimes I see whole bones in it so I thought it might help her digest her meals?

She is sooooo much better on raw though, I'm a worry wort she is chocolate


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> I also gave supplements galore, but I stopped when I started feeding raw, I go to great extent to feed some cold water fish at least three times a week. My dogs have allergies and are doing great on raw, with probiotics, I give those because my female also has a air issue, she bloats up and when I look at her poo sometimes I see whole bones in it so I thought it might help her digest her meals?
> 
> She is sooooo much better on raw though, I'm a worry wort she is chocolate


i wonder if she'd do better with digestive enzymes, rather than a probiotic.....just thinking out loud.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you all - you are all right, he doesn't have any issues, or any need for any additional supplements as far as I can tell. 

I am going to continue the Emu Oil, indefinitely. I wasn't having much luck finding salmon oil here, other than in pills, and I like that the emu oil doesn't have any additives, so I'm happy with that. I don't feel confident that I can provide him with enough grass fed meat to get the Omega 3's he needs. The bottle of emu oil I bought should last him about 6 months, and I onlt got it a couple weeks ago, so I might as well keep using it!

I will probably continue the coconut oil too, but maybe cut back to 3 days a week or so.

I can't decide what to do about the ACV - he really doesn't like it, but will eat it if it's mixed into ground tripe. I was really hoping it would get rid of his eye boogers, but they aren;t going away. I increased the dose last week, but of course, now we are on day 3 of tough love for the duck, so he hasn't gotten any supplements in that time. Anyone have any suggestions for something else to get rid of eye boogers?

I haven't bought any chicken for him in ages - I bought enough when we first started to last a lot longer than I expected! I bought 10kg of chicken feet, which will last us a looooong time. I'm not planning on buying him any more chicken at all if I can help it, unless it's free-rangs, organic, pasture/natural fed stuff that's on special haha. Otherwise, he prefers red meats anyway. Just going to use up what we have in the freezer. I need to make some room in my freezer, cuz I have a bunch of stuff coming in at the end of this month (woohoo!).

Should I put him on a joint supplement before I start doing agility with him? Or just increase the amount of chicken feet and trachea he gets?

thank you all for your help - and for keeping me from spending ALL my money on supplements! haha


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not sure about the kelp and whatnot, it may be great nutritionally, but can dogs even digest most of the nutrients from them? Maybe someone has an answer. Maybe if it came pre-digested/processed like the greens in tripe, spirulina fed cows!
Huge fan of the Emu Oil though, it's awesome how shiny it makes their coats, I've even started seeing ear-fringe on one of my dogs (which he never had for the first 5 years of his life).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think there are times when supplementation is needed.....

bubba right now is on certain supps because of a certain condition. 

he is on connectin which is a joint support for prevention because i do put him on the treadmill and he walks faster than he is used to.

if we were doing agility, yes, i would supp with food and with a joint support for both bone and cartilage.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I do believe that not all supplements work for all dogs and it is a trial and error for everything you try. Kelp has worked great for us, been using it since day one. Fish oil supplements are not created equal and you need to be careful of what is included in those, Coconut oil can be used for many reasons. But what is the long term effects if any? Bovine colostrum that now seems the end all to every health issue has it seems to pushed Cayenne's feet issue from inside out, for Leo it turned his pink skin red, so he's a dog who cannot take it.

Every supplement has it's good and bad qualities and should be looked at from an individual stand point and from the stand point that not all dogs are created equal.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

So I ordered some Kelp because of this thread.. I had a gift card for Amazon and figured why not, especially since all of mine are having issues with dry coats right now. So from what I'm reading, most don't give it daily, and do a few times a week instead?

This is what I got, Amazon.com: Pet Kelp Wellness Formula, 8-Ounce: Pet Supplies


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am always concerned about over supplementing. My dogs get a varied diet of at least 6-8 proteins. Thats why I only give it 3 days a week.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I do believe that not all supplements work for all dogs and it is a trial and error for everything you try.
> 
> Every supplement has it's good and bad qualities and should be looked at from an individual stand point and from the stand point that not all dogs are created equal.


i agree with this.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

i supplement with home made yogurt, honey, molasses, brewers yeast and nori.


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

I've never thought about feeding coconut oil. What are the benefits of that?

Petey broke out with the kelp, so we won't be ordering any more of that.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Look up Herbsmiths MicroFlora. It has probiotics, prebiotics, and digestive enzymes!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I think when your dog has problems especially skin problems then we look for supplements,to be honest I don't think they do that much but I still give betsy emu oil and cocanut oil!,I have so many different supplements in my cupboard it's sad lol ,I'm trying to encourage the adults in the house to take them,I was feeding betsy premade frozen but have just started her on proper meat as I call it lol,so I will phase out the supplements in time ,she's enjoying Heart at the moment with no runny poops so that's good,karen


----------

